# feeding frogs and red-backed salamanders



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

title explains it all.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

why would you want to feed such a cool pet to your fish ? it is not healthy for your piranhas some frogs and salamanders have toxins in there skin and you risk killing your fish!!!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

mattmatt123 said:


> why would you want to feed such a cool pet to your fish ? it is not healthy for your piranhas some frogs and salamanders have toxins in there skin and you risk killing your fish!!!


 hes right, not a good idea


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Even think of the mess they'll make. Frog pieces and salamander to clean up - aye caramba!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

one of the problems with feeding any amphibians is that they literally soak up any toxins( thereason why frogs and salamanders are looked at to determine the pollution arond water areas) that are in there environment and these will be passed on to your fish


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

what about those fat little frogs for fish tanks? i foudn some that are only about a dollar


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

ok i used to feed red-backed salamanders to my p's.. never had any probs.. thses are the salamanders u find under logs... still not safe? and im talkin green frogs, just plain old green frogs.. i would get them from the pond in the backyard and i dont think its pollutes.. still unsafe?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

is it really worth it to risk it? i heavily restrict live food to my fish, its too risky... would you feed your children potentially deadly food?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> is it really worth it to risk it? i heavily restrict live food to my fish, its too risky... would you feed your children potentially deadly food?


 But hey, children and animals are different.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

few salamanders have toxins on their skin as a protective 
i use frogs for bait when i go fishing but the fish i intend to catch with it should be able to swallow it hole,i think the piranha would make mess of it you'd have guts all in your tank


----------



## skeered1 (Nov 4, 2003)

I fed my 6in P's an 4in albino frog and they loved it. They ate every last bit and went looking for more. It didn't screw the tank up to bad, just a lil cloudy during eating but the emperor 400 cleaned that up quickly. I've fed them regular green newts and tadpoles without any incidents as well. The most problematic food i've given them were comets and that isn't a surprise. These were all bought at the lfs and were under quarantine before feeding time.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

there is almost no pollution in our pond if any. and no pollution in the woods where i would get the salamanders. it would be like feeding hamburgers to a child and worrying if it is cooked the whole way! nothin wrong with hamburgers and humans unless they are undercooked. same chance of these things of carrying toxins.


----------

